# Lyft Putting FELONS in out cars for FREE! Yet won't hire them due to safety risk!!??



## FemaleUberLyftDriver (Jun 16, 2019)

Can you bring attention to the fact that Kim Kardashian worked to give felons free Lyft credits?!! What about Lyft driver safety? Have you forgot about us? As a female driver it's already a high risk job. Why would you want to put felons in our cars? Have you seen how many Lyft/Uber drivers have been killed? Mostly for their cars? Which these felons are desperate for and don't have. You're giving the most high risk felons access to us. The one's that don't even have access to a ride. Which makes them even more desperate for a car! What about the bus or a taxi? How about taxi credits! They don't get killed for their vehicle like we do! All it takes is one desperate moment and we are the easiest target! This is a high risk situation and makes me petrified!

Also Lyft does background checks on drivers and will not let felon's drive for the safety of the community. That means LYFT KNOWS felon's are a higher risk for danger and violence. If they did not think that they were a danger then they would employ them, which they don't. Yet Lyft is giving felon's free Lyft passes who normally would not have access to us drivers and our personal cars.

This is such a horrible double standard and shows that they absolutely do not care about driver safety. Especially female driver safety. I'm so scared for this time. We have to make these companies aware that driver safety also matters! Please help me bring this awareness of driver safety to Lyft! Let them know that they are putting our lives at risk! If they won't put a passengers life at risk by hiring a felon driver then they shouldn't be putting them in our cars alone with us for free!!!



flyntflossy10 said:


> oh my god,


How many times have you been harassed while trying to do your job? How many times have you been scared for your life with someone incredibly inappropriate alone in a car with you? It's a daily occurrence for female drivers! I even had to stop driving certain hours because of how bad it got! At the minimum there should be a "opt out" for a program like this. It's risky enough for me!


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

⚠ Troll Fertilizer


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. I'm going to say as a driver for near 3 years on Rideshare and 9 years before that driving semi trucks, and also being a woman as well, not all female drivers are scared. If you go through this forum there are many female drives in New York, Chicago, New Jersey, Miami, LA, and yes Oakland. Simply put perhaps working the early AM business commute might be better for you. Less likely to encounter anyone much more than folks going to work and kids *trying* to get you to take them to school.


----------



## FemaleUberLyftDriver (Jun 16, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Welcome to the forum. I'm going to say as a female driver for near 3 years on Rideshare and 9 years before that driving semi trucks, not all female drivers are scared. If you go through this forum there are many female drives in New York, Chicago, New Jersey, Miami, LA, and yes Oakland. Simply put perhaps working the early AM business commute might be better for you. Less likely to encounter anyone much more than folks going to work and kids *trying* to get you to take them to school.


Yes I live in Oakland so I do a lot of driving in Oakland. I drive mornings now because of it but not before 7 am.. 3-5am was the worst. I had to start earlier some days to try and make more money but realized it wasn't worth the drunken thirsty men that ended up in my car. I had some very scary situations. I still get some real creeps during the day though too.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

FemaleUberLyftDriver said:


> Yes I live in Oakland so I do a lot of driving in Oakland. I drive mornings now because of it but not before 7 am.. 3-5am was the worst. I had to start earlier some days to try and make more money but realized it wasn't worth the drunken thirsty men that ended up in my car. I had some very scary situations


Yes I have a few good friends who drive on here and they all say that the night time is the most common time you will be hit on. Some guys who strike out at the club and are looking for action.

Also a couple of threads you might want to check out on this topic:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/wrong-aggressive-passenger-help.322809/
https://uberpeople.net/threads/requesting-female-drivers.330548/


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

I don't understand the point of this thread. If they've served their time then they're ex-cons and are just as valid a customer as anyone else. That's the whole point of prison, to rehabilitate people and reintroduce them into society. Or at least that's what it's *supposed *to do...

Now you can argue that they should have their own account and picture in the app, as should everyone using the service, but otherwise I see literally nothing explaining why this thread even exists. I mean even @RabbleRouser didn't bite, and he bites at everything!


----------



## FemaleUberLyftDriver (Jun 16, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> I don't understand the point of this thread. If they've served their time then they're ex-cons and are just as valid a customer as anyone else. That's the whole point of prison, to rehabilitate people and reintroduce them into society. Or at least that's what it's *supposed *to do...
> 
> Now you can argue that they should have their own account and picture in the app, as should everyone using the service, but otherwise I see literally nothing explaining why this thread even exists. I mean even @RabbleRouser didn't bite, and he bites at everything!


A guy I know and shortly dated from 10 years ago is a felon. And I know the routine. He's told me the routine too. They come out for a month so "changed." But a month or two later they're back to getting money how they know. He always told me how he'd see the same ones leave, but they'd be back a month or two later, like a revolving door. He said he'd never be like that... but it's the same thing he would do.. always revert. The last time he got caught was a car jacking. He met a guy in there facing life.. got out on a technicality. Do you think he would've been thankful and stayed "changed." Nope.. he was back there 2 months later. Another armed robbery. I've seen and heard about it so much. It's naïve to think jail/prison changes these men into good law abiding people. Look at the statistics. 76% are back within 5 years. That means they were back to committing felonies and had to get caught.



RDWRER said:


> I don't understand the point of this thread. If they've served their time then they're ex-cons and are just as valid a customer as anyone else. That's the whole point of prison, to rehabilitate people and reintroduce them into society. Or at least that's what it's *supposed *to do...
> 
> Now you can argue that they should have their own account and picture in the app, as should everyone using the service, but otherwise I see literally nothing explaining why this thread even exists. I mean even @RabbleRouser didn't bite, and he bites at everything!


And if ex-cons are so harmless... Why doesn't Lyft hire them to drive????? That's the point of this. That double standard! If you won't risk the public alone in a car with them why are you risking the drivers???? I don't want to be some sick corporate experiment!!


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

FemaleUberLyftDriver said:


> Can you bring attention to the fact that Kim Kardashian worked to give felons free Lyft credits?!! What about Lyft driver safety? Have you forgot about us? As a female driver it's already a high risk job. Why would you want to put felons in our cars? Have you seen how many Lyft/Uber drivers have been killed? Mostly for their cars? Which these felons are desperate for and don't have. You're giving the most high risk felons access to us. The one's that don't even have access to a ride. Which makes them even more desperate for a car! What about the bus or a taxi? How about taxi credits! They don't get killed for their vehicle like we do! All it takes is one desperate moment and we are the easiest target! This is a high risk situation and makes me petrified!
> 
> Also Lyft does background checks on drivers and will not let felon's drive for the safety of the community. That means LYFT KNOWS felon's are a higher risk for danger and violence. If they did not think that they were a danger then they would employ them, which they don't. Yet Lyft is giving felon's free Lyft passes who normally would not have access to us drivers and our personal cars.
> 
> ...


The probability of you knowing who is a convicted felon is slim to nil, Kim Kardashian is just using this for free publicity.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> I don't understand the point of this thread. If they've served their time then they're ex-cons and are just as valid a customer as anyone else. That's the whole point of prison, to rehabilitate people and reintroduce them into society. Or at least that's what it's *supposed *to do...
> 
> Now you can argue that they should have their own account and picture in the app, as should everyone using the service, but otherwise I see literally nothing explaining why this thread even exists. I mean even @RabbleRouser didn't bite, and he bites at everything!


Would you trust your kids with an ex-rapists bus driver because he served his time? ?


----------



## FemaleUberLyftDriver (Jun 16, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> The probability of you knowing who is a convicted felon is slim to nil, Kim Kardashian is just using this for free publicity.


Kim Kardashian is an idiot! I really did not have an opinion on her intelligence until this stunt. She's a damn idiot and has no business doing what she's doing. This action just shows me she lives in a bubble that is nowhere near a parolee and has absolutely no clue what these men are capable of. She's as naïve as they come and all those inmates that she talks to see it. They play her like a fiddle. She likes it because she feels important but I'm sorry, in Calabasas she has no clue what that world is about. And she doesn't know what taking a Lyft or Uber is about either! She gets chauffeured everywhere. She has no business negotiating with ride shares and prisons. She knows nothing about either! She needs to come live in Oakland for a year to understand violent crime and what it's capable of.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

FemaleUberLyftDriver said:


> Can you bring attention to the fact that Kim Kardashian worked to give felons free Lyft credits?!! What about Lyft driver safety? Have you forgot about us? As a female driver it's already a high risk job. Why would you want to put felons in our cars? Have you seen how many Lyft/Uber drivers have been killed? Mostly for their cars? Which these felons are desperate for and don't have. You're giving the most high risk felons access to us. The one's that don't even have access to a ride. Which makes them even more desperate for a car! What about the bus or a taxi? How about taxi credits! They don't get killed for their vehicle like we do! All it takes is one desperate moment and we are the easiest target! This is a high risk situation and makes me petrified!
> 
> Also Lyft does background checks on drivers and will not let felon's drive for the safety of the community. That means LYFT KNOWS felon's are a higher risk for danger and violence. If they did not think that they were a danger then they would employ them, which they don't. Yet Lyft is giving felon's free Lyft passes who normally would not have access to us drivers and our personal cars.
> 
> ...


I was shocked about the lax standards for pax myself when I found out the truth.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Would you trust your kids with an ex-rapists bus driver because he served his time? ?


Well usually even ex-cons are not allowed to work in the field they committed their crime in so I assume you mean an ex-child rapist and the point would be moot, since he'd be unhireable. But really this doesn't compare to that. This actually is closer to "would you trust an ex-rapist not to rape the bus driver on a city bus" or something along those lines.

In either case legally speaking an ex-con is an _*EX*_-con, or literally not a con, and this has mostly the same rights as everyone else.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> Well usually even ex-cons are not allowed to work in the field they committed their crime in so I assume you mean an ex-child rapist and the point would be moot, since he'd be unhireable. But really this doesn't compare to that. This actually is closer to "would you trust an ex-rapist not to rape the bus driver on a city bus" or something along those lines.
> 
> In either case legally speaking an ex-con is an _*EX*_-con, or literally not a con, and this has mostly the same rights as everyone else.


That's all fine in a court of law but in the real world prison breeds super criminals and super predators who spend their whole lives going in and out of prison.


----------



## FemaleUberLyftDriver (Jun 16, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> Well usually even ex-cons are not allowed to work in the field they committed their crime in so I assume you mean an ex-child rapist and the point would be moot, since he'd be unhireable. But really this doesn't compare to that. This actually is closer to "would you trust an ex-rapist not to rape the bus driver on a city bus" or something along those lines.
> 
> In either case legally speaking an ex-con is an _*EX*_-con, or literally not a con, and this has mostly the same rights as everyone else.


It should be SAME rights... NOT FREE RIDES! That's not the SAME as everyone else! And also I wouldn't be so offended if Lyft/Uber hired them also, at least it'd be the SAME and equal. Heck, at least they wouldn't be so desperate for a car/money. But they don't! They think they are a safety risk! So why risk us drivers??? They think that low of us? Like were disposable but customers/riders must be protected??? If you want to give felons special privileges with free rides then hire them! Prove that you don't think it's a safety risk!



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> That's all fine in a court of law but in the real world prison breeds super criminals and super predators who spend their whole lives going in and out of prison.


Thank you! I'm shocked at the bubble some people live in! At least you know, yeesh


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

FemaleUberLyftDriver said:


> Can you bring attention to the fact that Kim Kardashian worked to give felons free Lyft credits?!! What about Lyft driver safety? Have you forgot about us? As a female driver it's already a high risk job. Why would you want to put felons in our cars? Have you seen how many Lyft/Uber drivers have been killed? Mostly for their cars? Which these felons are desperate for and don't have. You're giving the most high risk felons access to us. The one's that don't even have access to a ride. Which makes them even more desperate for a car! What about the bus or a taxi? How about taxi credits! They don't get killed for their vehicle like we do! All it takes is one desperate moment and we are the easiest target! This is a high risk situation and makes me petrified!
> 
> Also Lyft does background checks on drivers and will not let felon's drive for the safety of the community. That means LYFT KNOWS felon's are a higher risk for danger and violence. If they did not think that they were a danger then they would employ them, which they don't. Yet Lyft is giving felon's free Lyft passes who normally would not have access to us drivers and our personal cars.
> 
> ...


I join Lissetti in welcoming you to this forum. Not many members and moderators have the experience and the good will at heart like Lissetti doses. I would follow her.

Like any forum, there are some trolls here as well, just ignore them as you have the option on your account to do so.

Please allow me to share my observation and feeling from what I read in your post and follow ups without getting too close;

Emotions, especially those hurtful with deep roots in our heart and soul will be in our way to succeed in whatever we do professionally. When we leave home to get in our car and behind the wheels to go to work, we must check out all those emotions, all those bitter experiences behind us. We all have our struggles but we can't allow them to rule our lives forever.

Best of luck, I'm sure you will find your best and most suitable timeslot and work area in time. Be Well and Drive Safe.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

We never know who is getting in our car. Combine a burner phone with a gift card and there is no way to trace who the pax was if something bad happens to the driver. If U/L cared about drivers they would only accept credit or bank debit cards. They only care about profits.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

@FemaleUberLyftDriver

There are different classes of felons, and some are felons for non-violent crimes.

https://www.legalmatch.com/law-library/article/what-are-non-violent-felonies.html
There are risks with R/S, but as a female driver I've only had two pax of our over 400 riders that were creepy to me. I typically don't drive late nights, and will only work nights up until 9pm depending upon the area I'm in.

For my first longer trip, I brought a young 20ish guy to an out of town courthouse for a court appointment, over an hour away. I wondered a few times who I was driving. He seemed very nervous with fidgety hands. Yet he wasn't one of the two creepy pax I drove. He ended up being really nice.

Try not to let your fear control you.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Would you trust your kids with an ex-rapists bus driver because he served his time? ?


⚠Would u trust a Stoned Driver to chauffeur your loved ones?

?We need driver drug testing
Forget the tiny fraction of felon passengers ?


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> We never know who is getting in our car. Combine a burner phone with a gift card and there is no way to trace who the pax was if something bad happens to the driver. If U/L cared about drivers they would only accept credit or bank debit cards. They only care about profits.


This is completely true. Everyone who gets in our cars is a danger to us, it's part of the job. It absolutely shouldn't be part of the job, but it is. And why is it dangerous? That's because Uber and Lyft value profits over our safety, naturally. They refuse to do the simplest things to protect us like get a goddamned ID when a passenger signs up.

The fact is that you should be prepared to defend yourself from any threat coming from anyone, not just ex-cons. The real criminals won't even let you know they are anyway.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Most serial killers had clean records, like Ted Bundy and the BTK killer, being a convicted felon is not to be feared, it’s the unknowns that will get you most of the time.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> I don't understand the point of this thread. If they've served their time then they're ex-cons and are just as valid a customer as anyone else. That's the whole point of prison, to rehabilitate people and reintroduce them into society. Or at least that's what it's *supposed *to do...
> 
> Now you can argue that they should have their own account and picture in the app, as should everyone using the service, but otherwise I see literally nothing explaining why this thread even exists. I mean even @RabbleRouser didn't bite, and he bites at everything!


Sorry Charlie . . ."ex-cons" are still FELONS. Read the laws.

Talk about a SJW. You really think each and every ex-con has been rehabilitated? Think Charles Manson for starters.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Welcome to the forum. I'm going to say as a female driver for near 3 years on Rideshare and 9 years before that driving semi trucks, not all female drivers are scared. If you go through this forum there are many female drives in New York, Chicago, New Jersey, Miami, LA, and yes Oakland. Simply put perhaps working the early AM business commute might be better for you. Less likely to encounter anyone much more than folks going to work and kids *trying* to get you to take them to school.


We're you not a female before 9 years ago???
?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> We're you not a female before 9 years ago???
> ?


Lol....Ok ill fix that...

Always female...

Can't buy curves like mine and still look real... :biggrin:

Cough...Cough.......Kardashian....


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

wn100804 said:


> Sorry Charlie . . ."ex-cons" are still FELONS. Read the laws.
> 
> Talk about a SJW. You really think each and every ex-con has been rehabilitated? Think Charles Manson for starters.


I have a lot of friends that are convicted felons, for things like possession of pot, they are not violent criminals. The word felon is thrown around without looking at the underlying reason. These same felons are a whole lot more successful then most of Uber drivers.



wn100804 said:


> Sorry Charlie . . ."ex-cons" are still FELONS. Read the laws.
> 
> Talk about a SJW. You really think each and every ex-con has been rehabilitated? Think Charles Manson for starters.
> [/
> So what if someone is an ex-felon, most ex-felons were convicted for non-violent crimes like possession of pot.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

My dad used to hot wire and steal cars in his teens and early 20's. He's a felon because apparently if you steal an item over a certain market value, it goes from petty theft, a misdemeanor, to grand larceny, a felony.

Still 20 plus years without getting in trouble and he was able to get a Private Investigator side gig going as well as a job as a casino floor manager.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Lol....Ok ill fix that...
> 
> Always female...
> 
> ...


From your avatar you would most definitely give me a heart attack.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

U/L guy said:


> From your avatar you would most definitely give me a heart attack.


I've posted pictures of my Ant shirts and my Uber shirts that show what I'm talking about, plus my picture is right there in authors under my article in the article platform.

Obviously my avatar is Letty from the Fast and Furious movies.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> I have a lot of friends that are convicted felons, for things like possession of pot, they are not violent criminals. The word felon is thrown around without looking at the underlying reason. These same felons are a whole lot more successful then most of Uber drivers.





U/L guy said:


> I have a lot of friends that are convicted felons, for things like possession of pot, they are not violent criminals. The word felon is thrown around without looking at the underlying reason. These same felons are a whole lot more successful then most of Uber drivers.


We're not talking 'pot' felons. We are talking about felons who have lost their rights due to the decisions they have made in life. Now your "pal" has to live with that moniker. Not my fault. My nose has been clean and I have made responsible decisions. Maybe your friend will think twice next time.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> From your avatar you would most definitely give me a heart attack.





wn100804 said:


> We're not talking 'pot' felons. We are talking about felons who have lost their rights due to the decisions they have made in life. Now your "pal" has to live with that moniker. Not my fault. My nose has been clean and I have made responsible decisions. Maybe your friend will think twice next time.


My friends own their own business and are wealthy. 85% that are ex-felons were convicted because of the way the laws are written. I personally think anyone looking down on others are worse then any felon. BTW you and almost every person in this country has committed a felony one time or another in their adult life, it could be something like cheating on your taxes to lying on a credit application. 
When Uber and Lyft first entered most U.S. markets every driver was committing a crime because it was illegal under State law to do rideshare, in N.Y. they were called Gypsy cabs. If you're not carrying personal rideshare insurance you are still committing a crime even today
Back in the day my father was a bookie in N.Y. and was arrested several times and was a convicted felon because of his activities in illegal gambling, now most every State does the same thing, it's called the lottery and off track betting.
Nothing is black and white, so in the future when you comment on issues like this think of what felonies you committed knowingly or not in your life.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> My friends own their own business and are wealthy. 85% that are ex-felons were convicted because of the way the laws are written. I personally think anyone looking down on others are worse then any felon. BTW you and almost every person in this country has committed a felony one time or another in their adult life, it could be something like cheating on your taxes to lying on a credit application.
> When Uber and Lyft first entered most U.S. markets every driver was committing a crime because it was illegal under State law to do rideshare, in N.Y. they were called Gypsy cabs. If you're not carrying personal rideshare insurance you are still committing a crime even today
> Back in the day my father was a bookie in N.Y. and was arrested several times and was a convicted felon because of his activities in illegal gambling, now most every State does the same thing, it's called the lottery and off track betting.
> Nothing is black and white, so in the future when you comment on issues like this think of what felonies you committed knowingly or not in your life.


I still keep my nose clean.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

wn100804 said:


> I still keep my nose clean.


It's good that you keep your nose clean, but life does have its twist and turns. My point being not all ex-felons are bad or violent people, especially those who had done stupid things as teenagers or violated unjust laws.
I firmly believe violent felons, e.g. murderers and rapists shouldn't get out of prison period, these are the animals that I think you're referring to.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

U/L guy said:


> It's good that you keep your nose clean, but life does have its twist and turns. My point being not all ex-felons are bad or violent people, especially those who had done stupid things as teenagers or violated unjust laws.
> I firmly believe violent felons, e.g. murderers and rapists shouldn't get out of prison period, these are the animals that I think you're referring to.


agreed . . .along with others.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

wn100804 said:


> Sorry Charlie . . ."ex-cons" are still FELONS. Read the laws.
> 
> Talk about a SJW. You really think each and every ex-con has been rehabilitated? Think Charles Manson for starters.


My name ain't Charlie and I never said ex-cons weren't felons. You can be both at the same time, obviously. ? Since the point of this thread was all about felons, and ex-cons _*includes *_felons, I decided to include the whole enchilada.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> My name ain't Charlie and I never said ex-cons weren't felons. You can be both at the same time, obviously. ? Since the point of this thread was all about felons, and ex-cons _*includes *_felons, I decided to include the whole enchilada.


You still have not replied to as whether EX-CONS or FELONS can be rehabilitated to totally eliminate societal threats. You made the statement, now back it up.

Hmmm?


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

What I discovered in life is that those who criticize others mistakes have darker secrets in their closet, they just haven’t been caught yet.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

By the way a felon can still be a Lyft and Uber driver. 
As long as they weren't convicted of a violent crime they would pass. Just has to be a certain amount of years though.


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Iann said:


> By the way a felon can still be a Lyft and Uber driver.
> As long as they weren't convicted of a violent crime they would pass. Just has to be a certain amount of years though.


Charles Manson was put before the parole board after a period of time too.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

wn100804 said:


> You still have not replied to as whether EX-CONS or FELONS can be rehabilitated to totally eliminate societal threats. You made the statement, now back it up.
> 
> Hmmm?


You're the one putting words in my mouth again. I said that legally speaking the ex-con is the same as everyone else when it comes to them being your customer. I never said that they are a perfectly outstanding model citizen, only that the point of the prison system is *supposed *to be to rehabilitate them. Even if the system itself is questionable, and it goddamned for sure seems that way, that's the way law treats ex-cons and how we are required to follow.

You want to not have to carry ex-cons as passengers? Then lobby your lawmakers to make it illegal for them to use the app. Doubt you'll get much traction on that, though...


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

UberchickATL said:


> We never know who is getting in our car. Combine a burner phone with a gift card and there is no way to trace who the pax was if something bad happens to the driver. If U/L cared about drivers they would only accept credit or bank debit cards. They only care about profits.


Thank you finally some smart people on here. I agree with all of this. Uber screens its drivers but not it's passengers. They could careless if criminals get accounts and get rides dosent matter to them as long as uber/lyft are getting paid.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Loralie said:


> Thank you finally some smart people on here. I agree with all of this. Uber screens its drivers but not it's passengers. They could careless if criminals get accounts and get rides dosent matter to them as long as uber/lyft are getting paid.


We all know this. But many, like me, choose not to focus on it because otherwise it would be too frightening to think about it. Rideshare is dangerous. Yet, look at how many drivers have done this for years without incident.

You can't lump all felons as dangerous. The ones who are felons because of pot are not in the same category as those who are murderers. Smart people recognize that.

The mentally unstable pax are the ones who frighten me.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

Loralie said:


> Thank you finally some smart people on here. I agree with all of this. Uber screens its drivers but not it's passengers. They could careless if criminals get accounts and get rides dosent matter to them as long as uber/lyft are getting paid.


If a non-violent ex-felon serve his time why should they be denied their rights. Most violent criminals are those who haven't been convicted of anything, they are the mentally unstable just like the UBER driver who passed a background check and then went on a shooting spree in Michigan last year.


----------

